# Scorpions in WA



## Jaide03 (Apr 30, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if you need a license to keep scorpions in Western Australia? Anyone know where I can buy some from. Thanks


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 2, 2006)

You'd need to contact CALM here in WA. 

Can't tell you much else I'm afraid.


----------



## hornet (May 2, 2006)

i dont think a licence is needed but it is illegal 2 get them into or out of WA but i think i know a guy in WA that can help you out, pm me your email addy and i'll pass it on 2 him


----------



## Nome (May 2, 2006)

Yep, same deal as reptiles. I sent some spiders to Perth Zoo and they had to do all the CALM paper work and permits to get them in.


----------



## westaussie (May 6, 2006)

It is illegal to keep scorpions or any other insect as a pet in W.A


----------



## krusty (May 28, 2006)

thats crazy.........why not


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 28, 2006)

Because it's WA... why do you think I moved to NSW? Absolutely the most oppressive fauna laws in Australia. Some good things, some just plain stupid.

J.


----------



## krusty (May 31, 2006)

ok.


----------



## FallenAngel (Jun 13, 2006)

westaussie said:


> It is illegal to keep scorpions or any other insect as a pet in W.A



I don't belive that is true , if you can show me a single law stating that you can or cannot keep scorpions I will gladly correct myself but i have had multiple conversatiosn with the people at calm and there is no law at all relating to keeping scorpions. only against selling them 

You can't comercially sell them in western australia and you cannot import them into WA , however if you catch your own and keep them or are given some by a private breeder then it is perfectly legal to be in possesion of scorpions

WA definatly has that worst herp insect and aracnid laws that i have come across though , i have moved from NSW recently and had to give up all my critters


----------



## stencorp69 (Jun 13, 2006)

westaussie said:


> It is illegal to keep scorpions or any other insect as a pet in W.A



Hey Gary are you sure about that - not that I really care but I can't believe that anyone would both making laws about keeping insects which most people spray onsite.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jun 13, 2006)

FallenAngel
You must have had a different conversation with C.A.L.M than I did because I have been told several times from Adrian Coleman from licensing that under no circumstances can we harvest or keep scorpions in WA without there written approval because they are protected fauna and therefore covered under the relevant conservation act.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Noxious (Jun 13, 2006)

I love WA.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 15, 2006)

westaussie said:


> It is illegal to keep scorpions or any other insect as a pet in W.A




What about woodies, mealworms and crickets? wouldn't that also make It illegal to 'keep' them?


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, I wonder if I walked out of the bush with a bush tick or leach attatched to my body if I could be charged with taking wildlife without a permit ? :shock: :lol:


----------



## westaussie (Jun 17, 2006)

That is the law angel. just letting you know what I have been told by the department.
I dont make the laws, but I need to understand them, as I work with native animals.

As Dave has said, they are protected fauna and as such are not allowed to be kept as pets.
I am not sure who you have talked to Angel, but if you would like an explanation then contact Adrain Coleman at C.A.L.M.

And yes Stencorp I am sure of what I have been told. Not real sure of any practical reasoning behind it but thats the way it is. So be carefull of the kids and their ant farms


----------



## stencorp69 (Jun 17, 2006)

> And yes Stencorp I am sure of what I have been told. Not real sure of any practical reasoning behind it but thats the way it is. So be carefull of the kids and their ant farms



I know, that was exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Julie-anne (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't think you need a license to keep scorpians, they used to sell them at a pet shop down the road from me (glow in the dark ones?) 
...although i'm in NSW


----------



## Rennie (Jul 1, 2006)

Jonathon said:


> westaussie said:
> 
> 
> > It is illegal to keep scorpions or any other insect as a pet in W.A
> ...



So what is the deal with crickets and woodies?
Are they alright because they're not pets, they're pet food?


----------



## westaussie (Jul 1, 2006)

. If those particular species are native to W.A then they would be covered in the same legislation as scorpions.
sorry mate I have no part in writing the laws. if you would like a full explanation I would suggest contacting th department of C.A.L.M 
on...... 08 93340333


----------



## iceman (Jul 1, 2006)

do u's have any pic's of W.A scorpions?????


----------



## Magpie (Jul 1, 2006)

I bet CALM could and would charge you if you have native geckos living inside your house.


----------

